# 1st cycle of Test. When will I start seeing gains?



## buddhaluv (Apr 27, 2011)

Guys on on my first cycle, is it possible to see good gains before the test E REALLY kicks in? Like from Week 1-5 is it possible to gain 10 pounds in that time? & one more question should I run week's 3-12 @ 600 or 500 for 3-14 weeks?


this is my cycle
Week 1-2 - 750 MG EW Test E (dosages split 3x a week)
Week 3-12 - 600 MG EW Test E (dosages split 3x a week)

PCT - Nolva 20/20/10/10
      - Clomid 50/50/25/25


Age - 21
Weight - 185 10% BF
Height - 5'9
Been lifting constantly for 7 Years


----------



## rockhardly (Apr 27, 2011)

1.) You are too young for gear.  You have enough natty test to make very good gains if you eat right.
2.) 8 to 10 weeks at 250mg 2x per week 3.5 days apart since you won't listen to 1.
3.) Drop the nolva.  Use it for emergencies but you probably won't need it.
4.) Where's the AI?


----------



## Himik (Apr 27, 2011)

I would use nolva on cycle in case of gyno, which should not happen if you run AI together with test. I would also increase clomid dosages during the PCT. If you run a cycle that is longer than 10 weeks i would also recommend running HCG 500ui e5d, starting on day 10 and ending 10 days after last Test injection.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 27, 2011)

The younger, the dumber. You needed to research.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 27, 2011)

rockhardly said:


> 1.) *You are too young for gear. You have enough natty test to make very good gains if you eat right*.
> 2.) 8 to 10 weeks at 250mg 2x per week 3.5 days apart since you won't listen to 1.
> 3.) Drop the nolva. Use it for emergencies but you probably won't need it.
> 4.) Where's the AI?


 
The bolded part is my advice for your cycle.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 27, 2011)

All these guys are right. You should gain 10 lbs without gear at your age in about 12 weeks but your gonna mess up your natty test so you will most likely lose most of your gains anyway. But it should kick in around week 3-4


----------



## buddhaluv (Apr 27, 2011)

Whether you guys like it or not, I'm going to continue the cycle regardless.. I've been stuck at 185 for the past 3 months with a very clean diet @ 4000-4500 Calories, perfect training. & yeah your right. I may sound young & dumb but I make my own decisions & I'm willing to take the chance. 

about the ai, forgot to include that . I plan on taking aromasin on week 3 . 12.5 MG EOD


----------



## GMO (Apr 27, 2011)

buddhaluv said:


> Whether you guys like it or not, I'm going to continue the cycle regardless.. I've been stuck at 185 for the past 3 months with a very clean diet @ 4000-4500 Calories, perfect training. & yeah your right. I may sound young & dumb but I make my own decisions & I'm willing to take the chance.


----------



## Himik (Apr 27, 2011)

buddhaluv said:


> Whether you guys like it or not, I'm going to continue the cycle regardless.. I've been stuck at 185 for the past 3 months with a very clean diet @ 4000-4500 Calories, perfect training. & yeah your right. I may sound young & dumb but I make my own decisions & I'm willing to take the chance.
> 
> about the ai, forgot to include that . I plan on taking aromasin on week 3 . 12.5 MG EOD




What's the point of putting your age in the 1st post then? You knew you would get flamed for it.


----------



## djflipnautikz (Apr 27, 2011)

buddhaluv said:


> Whether you guys like it or not, I'm going to continue the cycle regardless.. I've been stuck at 185 for the past 3 months with a very clean diet @ 4000-4500 Calories, perfect training. & yeah your right. I may sound young & dumb but I make my own decisions & I'm willing to take the chance.
> 
> about the ai, forgot to include that . I plan on taking aromasin on week 3 . 12.5 MG EOD




I am only going to comment because i have been in the same situation as you have.

I wanted to start at around the same age as you and did my research and determined that i can do more damage then good. The risk of not having babies or being on TRT or HRT for the rest of my life scared the shit out of me. There is someone on here that might chime in that is my age right now (24 or 25 yo) and has to be on TRT for the rest of his life.

But hey to each his own and i am not your daddy so will leave it at that, my 2 cents.

Now if you are going to do it anyways here is what i would do:

*Week 1 - 12: Test 500mg/EW*
- no need to front load long esters as all you do is get all the side effects with none of the benefits
- And 500mg for a first cycle is all you need. You don't want to down regulate your receptors where you will be needing more and more more often.
- And 12 weeks is all you need. It will be harder to recover the longer you go.

*Week 3 - 12: HCG 250iu x 2 a week *

*Week 1-16: Aromasin 12.5mg EOD*


and if you want a kick start use some TBOL or DBOL to kick start. If you use the AI from day one, you wont see as much Water weight.

- Nova only use for gyno if it occurs.

-My suggestions for a solid PCT Starting about 10 days after the last Pin:

Week 1 - 4:Clomid 100/75/50/50
Week 1 - 4: Double Dosage of Post Cycle & Unleashed
Week 1 - 4: HCGenerate or Phytoserms-547 (if you can get your hands on some)
Week 1 - 4:Aromasin 12.5mg EOD If any gyno shows up take it ED

(optional) After the 4th week of PCT

Can Take some OSTA SARMS 

GOOD LUCK BRO....AND STAY SAFE!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 27, 2011)

buddhaluv said:


> Whether you guys like it or not, I'm going to continue the cycle regardless.. I've been stuck at 185 for the past 3 months with a very clean diet @ 4000-4500 Calories, perfect training. & yeah your right. I may sound young & dumb but I make my own decisions & I'm willing to take the chance.
> 
> about the ai, forgot to include that . I plan on taking aromasin on week 3 . 12.5 MG EOD



Good luck genius.


----------



## RoidRage9 (Apr 27, 2011)

I feel it within week 2, but you really feel it around weeks 4-6


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 27, 2011)

djflipnautikz said:


> I am only going to comment because i have been in the same situation as you have.
> 
> I wanted to start at around the same age as you and did my research and determined that i can do more damage then good. The risk of not having babies or being on TRT or HRT for the rest of my life scared the shit out of me. There is someone on here that might chime in that is my age right now (24 or 25 yo) and has to be on TRT for the rest of his life.
> 
> ...


 

From what I've read Sarm's still cause some HPTA suppression, so I wouldn't wanna do it that close to pct.


----------



## Jeebusiron (Apr 27, 2011)

djflipnautikz said:


> I am only going to comment because i have been in the same situation as you have.
> 
> I wanted to start at around the same age as you and did my research and determined that i can do more damage then good. The risk of not having babies or being on TRT or HRT for the rest of my life scared the shit out of me. There is someone on here that might chime in that is my age right now (24 or 25 yo) and has to be on TRT for the rest of his life.
> 
> ...


 

I just have a question,

are you saying that just because someone is 21 instead of say 25 took the exact same cycle you posted, the 21 yr old has a higher chance of getting screwed and end up on TRT or HRT compared to the 25 yr old?

All these 21-24 yrs that need TRT for the rest of their lives, is it because they did a poor cycle without proper research? or even with the perfect cycle will they still end up down the TRT path?


----------



## djflipnautikz (Apr 28, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> From what I've read Sarm's still cause some HPTA suppression, so I wouldn't wanna do it that close to pct.



Sarms S4 is the one that causes some mild suppression but the OSTA does not. Its not recommended DURING PCT but right after its ok.



Jeebusiron said:


> I just have a question,
> 
> are you saying that just because someone is 21 instead of say 25 took the exact same cycle you posted, the 21 yr old has a higher chance of getting screwed and end up on TRT or HRT compared to the 25 yr old?
> 
> All these 21-24 yrs that need TRT for the rest of their lives, is it because they did a poor cycle without proper research? or even with the perfect cycle will they still end up down the TRT path?




Its not always known if you will be needing TRT. But at those ages 18 - 23 your HPTA can get really messed up and MIGHT never recover. I am not saying that EVERYONE that does it between those ages will be on TRT for life. But with the bro-science floating around and everyone doing whatever there friends tell them to do and not k nowing exactly what they are doing, they end up messing themselves up.

Either way at that age you are producing ALOT of NATURAL testosterone. And should not be needed to add exogenous hormones.

To each his own however and people still do gear with out researching and thats the biggest problem.

GOOD LUCK BRO!


----------

